# ID snow thrower attachment by ser #



## retchiefme (Mar 26, 2016)

I have a JD snow thrower attachment model G321H ser # 400169M. Will it work on JD 185 lawn tractor? If not what one does it work on?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF. How's things in the QCs? I used to live in Rock Island myself. Knowing the model number might be more helpful than the serial number to determine what it would fit. You might try giving a quick phone call to River Valley Turf, 563-386-1432. They should be able to help you out.


----------



## retchiefme (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. the model is G321H & serial # is 400169M. Just bought a new JD X350 with snow blower from River Valley. Will check with them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a 185 and this doesn't look like it would fit. Only 32" wide and the mount looks different.
You can likely make it fit just not sure if you have the time and skills. Looks like it fits 110 & 111 .. not sure if it might also fit the 200's


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Would love to see photos of the attachment and the tractor!


----------

